# Panache Kits



## magpens

Does anyone know where to buy Panache pen kits that are NOT made in China?

What about Rockler ?


----------



## Smitty37

*Look for Spendour*



magpens said:


> Does anyone know where to buy Panache pen kits that are NOT made in China?
> 
> What about Rockler ?


Spendour kits from Dayacom seem to be the same or nearly the same.  I'd guess Rockler's comes from mainland China.


----------



## yorkie

CSUSA has them, not sure if they're from China but the quality is good.


----------



## warthog

I don't know about anyone else but quality is never an issue with me if I can buy the same or near the same items made in the USA. I say this now.


----------



## Smitty37

*Made in China*



yorkie said:


> CSUSA has them, not sure if they're from China but the quality is good.


I'm sure CSUSA's Panache are made in China.


----------



## Smitty37

*not an issue*



warthog said:


> I don't know about anyone else but quality is never an issue with me if I can buy the same or near the same items made in the USA. I say this now.


Currently with one exception that is not an issue with pen kits.


----------



## zig613

Smitty37 said:


> yorkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> CSUSA has them, not sure if they're from China but the quality is good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure CSUSA's Panache are made in China.
Click to expand...



The Panache I have from CSUSA says "Dayacom" and "Taiwan" on the bag.

Wade


----------



## Smitty37

*Then that's the place*



zig613 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yorkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> CSUSA has them, not sure if they're from China but the quality is good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure CSUSA's Panache are made in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Panache I have from CSUSA says "Dayacom" and "Taiwan" on the bag.
> 
> Wade
Click to expand...

Then that's the place...


----------



## zig613

Smitty37 said:


> zig613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yorkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> CSUSA has them, not sure if they're from China but the quality is good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure CSUSA's Panache are made in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Panache I have from CSUSA says "Dayacom" and "Taiwan" on the bag.
> 
> Wade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then that's the place...
Click to expand...


Smitty...

Yes you are correct, Taiwan is part of China.    I guess I should have added the reason of my post.  It was to distinguish that the CSUAS panache kit is made in Taiwan vs. mainland China and IMO and experience I have had fewer quality issues with the kits manufactured  in Taiwan.

Wade


----------



## Smitty37

*I was agreeing*



zig613 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zig613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yorkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> CSUSA has them, not sure if they're from China but the quality is good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure CSUSA's Panache are made in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Panache I have from CSUSA says "Dayacom" and "Taiwan" on the bag.
> 
> Wade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then that's the place...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smitty...
> 
> Yes you are correct, Taiwan is part of China. I guess I should have added the reason of my post. It was to distinguish that the CSUAS panache kit is made in Taiwan vs. mainland China and IMO and experience I have had fewer quality issues with the kits manufactured in Taiwan.
> 
> Wade
Click to expand...

 I thought CSUSA's Panache were from mainland China but I have some and you are correct they are from Taiwan.  Generally people here don't think of Taiwan as being "China" (although it's official name the Republic of China while mainland is People's Republic of China)... but do think of Hong Kong as part of mainland China although it is administered as a quasi separate state as well.


----------

